# tinterweb



## crooky (Aug 2, 2012)

I took the plunge yesterday and have had satellite tinterweb installed...........18mg download and 5 up.......:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

Can you give more information?
Provider? Cost? Restrictions on usage?
Latency? (Skype working or too long delay)


----------



## crooky (Aug 2, 2012)

Twain said:


> Can you give more information?
> Provider? Cost? Restrictions on usage?
> Latency? (Skype working or too long delay)



Hi, company was tooway........install cost EU395......monthly EU59 usage 26meg per month...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

crooky said:


> Hi, company was tooway........install cost EU395......monthly EU59 usage 26meg per month...


Do you really mean 26 meg per month? That is very low. I have slower speeds than you, 10meg down 1 meg up but only €29 a month with unlimited downloads and free calls to landlines anywhere in the world (with possible exceptions being Iran and China although Afghanistan is free)


----------



## crooky (Aug 2, 2012)

thrax said:


> Do you really mean 26 meg per month? That is very low. I have slower speeds than you, 10meg down 1 meg up but only €29 a month with unlimited downloads and free calls to landlines anywhere in the world (with possible exceptions being Iran and China although Afghanistan is free)


Sorry that's per day, and best I could get where we live with Telefonica was 6meg down and less than 1 up, I need up speed for loading pics to my website so less than one was worthless........


----------



## crooky (Aug 2, 2012)

Actually less than 3 up is no good for what I need.........


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

How much can you download per month, how many Gigabytes?


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

Hm, 26MB a day is very little.
I found ibered (product name tooway) and for what you pay they have 26GB as their monthly quota, and for the 4Mbps uplink the quota is 50GB a month.

And even that is very little data if you really use the Internet for work and some media.

Anyway, it was the latency I was most interrested in, but it seems to be way too high.

@thrax, I guess that is a landline (adsl or vdsl) you've got? Since you've got unlimited download?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Twain said:


> Hm, 26MB a day is very little.
> I found ibered (product name tooway) and for what you pay they have 26GB as their monthly quota, and for the 4Mbps uplink the quota is 50GB a month.
> 
> And even that is very little data if you really use the Internet for work and some media.
> ...


No it is wireless broadband using 5G. We used to be limited to 26gb a month but that limit was removed last month and is now unlimited.


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

I had 3G from orange (usb stick) with 2GB a month the year I was in the Murcia region.
4G or LTE is the newest I know of and are not available in many places, what is 5G?
Is it allowed to ask who you get your connection from?

I was hoping for fiber (FTTH) but it seems that's not possible in many years in Spain besides Madrid or Barcelona.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

crooky said:


> I took the plunge yesterday and have had satellite tinterweb installed...........18mg download and 5 up.......:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi - Are those actual speeds you have measured or potential speeds?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Twain said:


> I had 3G from orange (usb stick) with 2GB a month the year I was in the Murcia region.
> 4G or LTE is the newest I know of and are not available in many places, what is 5G?
> Is it allowed to ask who you get your connection from?
> 
> I was hoping for fiber (FTTH) but it seems that's not possible in many years in Spain besides Madrid or Barcelona.


The company we use is called Broadband 4 Spain (BB4S). Although they have plans to increase their coverage, it is still fairly restricted to around our locale - Axarquia basically.


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

Misleading of them to use the 5G (most people associate 2G, 3G, 4G and such with cellular).
They use airmax, another "version" of wimax, think of it more as wifi then mobile broadband.
And 5GB download ratio pr. day at full speed.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

thrax said:


> No it is wireless broadband using 5G. We used to be limited to 26gb a month but that limit was removed last month and is now unlimited.


But 5G doesn't exist yet, it's purely a concept - it may or may not come to Joe Public around 2020.



Can you please explain what you mean by 5G as it doesn't yet exist in the telecoms world (at least not released).


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

snikpoh, take a look at my answer right above your post for an answer to your question.

Doesn't people read the whole tread before posting on this forum? That way much info is lost or repeated to no end in my experience.
Or am I using this forum in the wrong way? Every forum has it's own ways I guess.


----------



## Alix1 (Aug 20, 2012)

thrax said:


> Do you really mean 26 meg per month? That is very low. I have slower speeds than you, 10meg down 1 meg up but only €29 a month with unlimited downloads and free calls to landlines anywhere in the world (with possible exceptions being Iran and China although Afghanistan is free)


Hi Thrax,
This looks like a fairly good deal, but I'm not sure what 5G means.....? Im moving to a flat in Torredonjimeno near Jaén, I'm looking out for Internet deals with unlimited downloads, can I ask what company you get this from and do you have to have a long term contract? Cheers.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not sure if they cover your area but you can ask.I think they use 4G but their site mentions 5G which as others have pointed out doesn't exist yet. However, we get around 8 - 10 meg download all the time and 1 meg up which for Spain is pretty good especially in the campo. We also have a telephone service with them for around €19 a month but we get a UK phone number and a Spanish 'landline' number and free calls to landline numbers throughout the world - except Iran and China and places like that.


----------

